
The 2012 Perl 6 Coding Contest - draegtun
http://strangelyconsistent.org/blog/the-2012-perl-6-coding-contest
======
PommeDeTerre
Is there a production-grade implementation available yet? If so, who is using
it, and what are they using it for?

I look into Perl 6 every few years, but there's never a high-quality
implementation of it. The ones that do exist end up being esoteric,
experimental, or otherwise not really usable like Perl 5 is.

~~~
cygx
_Is there a production-grade implementation available yet?_

Depends on your use case: There are two reasonably complete and stable Perl6
implementations - Rakudo on Parrot and Niecza on .NET/Mono.

What needs to be addressed before Perl6 can be recommended for _arbitrary_
production use are modules and performance:

The module ecosystem[1] is somewhat ad-hoc and modules may have bit-rotten, so
batteries are not included.

Rakudo is more feature-complete, but performance is less-than-awesome and
Niecza might be a better choice if that's relevant and you're comfortable with
the CLR. The performance issue can be somewhat mitigated by implementing
critical code in C (in case of Rakudo) or C# (in case of Niecza), but that's
more of a band-aid than a real solution.

You might also want to take a look at the Perl6 advent calendar[2] to gain
some insights into the current state of Perl6.

[1] <http://modules.perl6.org/>

[2] [http://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2012/12/01/perl-6-advent-
ca...](http://perl6advent.wordpress.com/2012/12/01/perl-6-advent-
calendar-2012-table-of-contents/)

~~~
rustc
Are there any benchmarks available that compare Rakudo's performance with PHP,
Python and Ruby?

~~~
cygx
Not that I'm aware of. Rule of thumb from my totally unscientific personal
observations would be that the Rakudo of today is _at least_ one, perhaps even
two orders of magnitude slower than the others...

------
peteretep
It would be excellent to have examples from last year easily linked to. I
think people would love to see some sample code.

~~~
masak
I'll make sure to link to previous years. In the meantime, here are the links
to the 2010 edition:

Tasks: [http://strangelyconsistent.org/blog/masaks-perl-6-coding-
con...](http://strangelyconsistent.org/blog/masaks-perl-6-coding-contest)

Code reviews: <http://strangelyconsistent.org/p6cc2010/>

